# Whistling when Accelerating



## Anuolf (May 18, 2006)

For about a month now, there has been a faint, almost inaudible whistling sound coming from the front end of my 1997 Nissan Altima GXE. It only happens when I accelerate, and doesn't happen every time. Just recently, it's been starting to get louder during acceleration. When I take my foot off the gas it stops, but if I put the gas back on even slowly it gradually starts getting louder or quieter as I put my foot more or less on the gas. Does anyone know what this may be from? The whistling sound almost sounds like air leaking out of a hole in a tube, just as a comparison to what type of whistling it sounds like.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Anuolf said:


> For about a month now, there has been a faint, almost inaudible whistling sound coming from the front end of my 1997 Nissan Altima GXE. It only happens when I accelerate, and doesn't happen every time. Just recently, it's been starting to get louder during acceleration. When I take my foot off the gas it stops, but if I put the gas back on even slowly it gradually starts getting louder or quieter as I put my foot more or less on the gas. Does anyone know what this may be from? The whistling sound almost sounds like air leaking out of a hole in a tube, just as a comparison to what type of whistling it sounds like.



How does the car idle while in drive but at a stop it is getting bad? The reason I ask it sound like you either have a vacuum leak or your intake manifold gasket is starting to leak, which is a common problem with Altimas? Let us know

Frank


----------



## Anuolf (May 18, 2006)

It seems fine idling.. However it does tend to get a bit shakey every so often while idling.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Anuolf said:


> It seems fine idling.. However it does tend to get a bit shakey every so often while idling.



If its shaking while idling, then it might be the beginnings of something going on. Spray some carb cleaner around the intake manifold, if it quiets down when idling then your gasket is starting to leak. keep us posted good luck
Frank


----------



## Anuolf (May 18, 2006)

I have discovered that the whistling is the speakers when I have them turned up [I hooked up a portable CD player] So when I'm not playing music, but have the speakers going I hear a whistling sound based on how much the speakers are turned up.


----------

